# Starting Home Gym - Help needed !



## CollinsCardiff

Hi there ! I have been training for about a year and a half at my local gym. I am looking to do a personal training course soon.

As I ride a motorcycle and a car is too expensive I find it alot of hassle to bag up my gym stuff, ride the bike then chain that up etc. every time I want to go to the gym.

I also work nights so alot of my spare time I am unable to go.

I want to start putting equipment in the house, If i spend £420 over the next year on a gym membership ill have nothing to show!

I have at home a short standard bar, tricep bar and some standard weights. I am clued up on advanced excercise etc.

I am looking to start with a budget of around £350 for an olympic bench and bar with weights.

After trial and error I have found a happy medium with two products to start the collection.

I find with my equipment I could cover all training to some extent.

Here is the bench I have been looking at, holds a 7ft bar and a max load of 300k

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/barbell_benches/york__diamond_olympic_bench/10946_p.html

And here are the weights set I would like to begin with

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/olympic_weight_sets/bodypower_90kg_trigrip_olympic_weight_set_7ft_bar_/12593_p.html

Any opinions or advice would be much appreciated !

Thanks !

Ryan


----------



## hometrainer

if your going to do thing properly and bearing in mind safety.i got myself an ajustable bench and a powerack, then i added a stack to it so i had high and low pulleys you will need a fair bit of room and rember that this stuff weighs a fair bit also


----------



## CollinsCardiff

hometrainer said:


> if your going to do thing properly and bearing in mind safety.i got myself an ajustable bench and a powerack, then i added a stack to it so i had high and low pulleys you will need a fair bit of room and rember that this stuff weighs a fair bit also


Thanks but what I am really asking, is if you follow my links are these two items of good quality ? Thanks

Ryan


----------



## Fatstuff

Have u got room for a power rack, would be more beneficial imo.


----------



## dt36

I would say the items look good, but if on your own then get a power rack to go with it. This will increase your safety on the core lifts.

I have a Smiths Machine in my garage with locks so that I can train safely and don't need to shout on my Missus for a spot on certain exercises.


----------



## CollinsCardiff

Hi thanks for all your suggestions guys . I have a budget of about £350 at the moment and am looking to get some weight in aswell. How much is a cheap sturdy power rack?

I think I can get by with a bench with incline/decline settings and maybe a few more free weights. I have thought through excercises for chest/back/biceps/triceps/shoulders/legs , all of which i can do with free weight or a bench.

Is this a good idea to start off ? I should be able to add equipment over time.

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## Prince Adam

Fatstuff said:


> Have u got room for a power rack, would be more beneficial imo.


X2

Keep an eye out on ebay


----------



## CollinsCardiff

So what in total will i need bare minimum to train a full workout ?

I have it down as a bench and olympic bar for chest , Wide or narrow grip .

Dumbells for rows , lat raises , shrugs , reverse flys , flys etc.

And I am debating whether a normal bench is necessary for seated shoulder press ?

Am I correct here , anybody else got some ideas ? thanks


----------



## Monkey skeleton

Personal choice, but if it was me, I'd forget the Olympic set and buy a York beefy bar (7 foot but fits standard weights) and like everyone keeps saying..... Get a power rack! You could get the rack and lat pulldown and bar for £330. And pick up a cheap dumbbell bench for £10-20 off eBay!


----------



## hometrainer

you will have enough there to do the basics you can do bent over rows and standing military press with your barbell deadlifts etc.


----------



## CollinsCardiff

Monkey skeleton said:


> Personal choice, but if it was me, I'd forget the Olympic set and buy a York beefy bar (7 foot but fits standard weights) and like everyone keeps saying..... Get a power rack! You could get the rack and lat pulldown and bar for £330. And pick up a cheap dumbbell bench for £10-20 off eBay!


Good shout , but heres the next bit . I will need 100kg in weight for the bar. Ill still need a wider bench to put more weight on i.e an olympic bench?


----------



## hometrainer

the bench you put the link up for is rated to 300kgs unless you weigh 200 kilos you should be ok for now but there may come a time when you will need to upgrade


----------



## CollinsCardiff

Monkey skeleton said:


> Personal choice, but if it was me, I'd forget the Olympic set and buy a York beefy bar (7 foot but fits standard weights) and like everyone keeps saying..... Get a power rack! You could get the rack and lat pulldown and bar for £330. And pick up a cheap dumbbell bench for £10-20 off eBay!


Where can I buy this ? Also I would still need to buy weight.


----------



## Monkey skeleton

CollinsCardiff said:


> Good shout , but heres the next bit . I will need 100kg in weight for the bar. Ill still need a wider bench to put more weight on i.e an olympic bench?












I got these off eBay for £275, both rated to 360kg with the weights I have I can bench press (flat, incline, decline), dips, safely squat, do chins, pull ups etc. Plus all the other exercises you can do with the free weights alone. And when I can afford it I can buy the lat pulldown that attaches to the rack. I've got over 350kg in standard plates, about 6 different barbells, and 8 pairs of dumbbells, all bought second hand and amount to a cost of £160. No need for separate benches.


----------



## Monkey skeleton

CollinsCardiff said:


> Where can I buy this ? Also I would still need to buy weight.


Try powerhouse fitness, you're best looking in Loot, eBay, etc for the plates, much cheaper.


----------



## CollinsCardiff

Monkey skeleton said:


> I got these off eBay for £275, both rated to 360kg with the weights I have I can bench press (flat, incline, decline), dips, safely squat, do chins, pull ups etc. Plus all the other exercises you can do with the free weights alone. And when I can afford it I can buy the lat pulldown that attaches to the rack. I've got over 350kg in standard plates, about 6 different barbells, and 8 pairs of dumbbells, all bought second hand and amount to a cost of £160. No need for separate benches.


Okay so I have found this

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf375-power-rack.php?utm_source=google&utm_medium=Product%2BSearchutm_campaign=Google%2BProduct%2BSearch

leaving me about £100 to spend . I can get a standard bar and some cheap weights but I also need a strong bench . What can you guys reccomend me ?

I can buy more over the next 2 months but not much more my gym membership ends in 2 months.

Im assuming this goes with it ?

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf324-multi-purpose-flatinclinedecline-utility-bench.php?utm_source=google&utm_medium=Product%2BSearch&utm_campaign=Google%2BProduct%2BSearch&gclid=CKmR4-vZvbMCFczHtAodYQMA-g

Then I just buy a york beefy bar and when possible add weight to the collection ?

Thanks again guys !


----------



## Monkey skeleton

Two good value racks there, if you want to buy new. But much cheaper if you're patient and get a second hand one.


----------



## CollinsCardiff

www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ULTIMATE-POWER-RACK-LAT-PUL-ARM-CURL-SQUAT-STAND-SEATED-ROW-BENCH-/150755860778#vi-content

This ?? This looks amazing ! So all i need is a bench and a york beefy bar ? Then can buy a stack if i ever wanted to for the lat pulldown ?


----------



## Ian_Montrose

CollinsCardiff said:


> www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ULTIMATE-POWER-RACK-LAT-PUL-ARM-CURL-SQUAT-STAND-SEATED-ROW-BENCH-/150755860778#vi-content
> 
> This ?? This looks amazing ! So all i need is a bench and a york beefy bar ? Then can buy a stack if i ever wanted to for the lat pulldown ?


 You don't need a stack - it takes discs on the pulley setup.


----------



## CollinsCardiff

Ian_Montrose said:


> You don't need a stack - it takes discs on the pulley setup.


Wow . So definately a good deal. Chances are we might be downsizing the house though so that means putting it all away to move , and there may not be room in a flat !


----------



## Ian_Montrose

CollinsCardiff said:


> Wow . So definately a good deal. Chances are we might be downsizing the house though so that means putting it all away to move , and there may not be room in a flat !


You might think about something like this then:

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf415-squat-and-dip-rack-with-spotter-catchers.php

It will let you do squats and BPs to failure without risking the inevitable disaster. There's one second-hand on ebay as it happens. \nothing to do with me - just noticed it whilst searching:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bodymax-CF415-Squat-and-Dip-Rack-With-Spotter-Catchers-/200843183398?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item2ec32fc526


----------



## CollinsCardiff

Ian_Montrose said:


> You don't need a stack - it takes discs on the pulley setup.


Thanks everybody for all your help , one more quick question.

When buying a standard bench to throw into the rack , do they have weight limits also ?

Or is it just the rack ?

Do you think this rack would look too big in a standard downstairs room in the house? Measuring up it doesnt seem too big.

Thanks

ryan


----------



## CollinsCardiff

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/POWER-RACK-WEIGHT-BENCH-PACKAGE-FLAT-INCLINE-DECLINE-SQUATS-MULTI-GYM-/160917655323?pt=UK_Strength_Training&var=460132621038&hash=item2577708f1b

What do you guys think of this deal !?


----------



## bwestella

Just stay basic, barbell, dumbells, Bench with decline and incline, squat rack and cast iron plates. Then think about adding extras like an EZ bar etc.


----------



## hometrainer

benches will have a limt around 300kgs for a basic one the beter the bench the higher it will be rated


----------



## dt36

CollinsCardiff said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/POWER-RACK-WEIGHT-BENCH-PACKAGE-FLAT-INCLINE-DECLINE-SQUATS-MULTI-GYM-/160917655323?pt=UK_Strength_Training&var=460132621038&hash=item2577708f1b
> 
> What do you guys think of this deal !?


I like that set up. Fair play.

I am assuming by your name that you might be in the Cardiff area. If so, give Dave a ring here:

Gym Systems & Servicing, Unit 7 Woodham Rd, Barry CF63 4JE South Glamorgan. Tel: 01446 737094


----------



## mradamwilliams

hi mate i have some good quality equipment if your interested> only selling cause i now go to a gym?  ...

marcy mp2106 multigym £220

literally just brought so BRAND NEW!

olympic weight set (100kg) including 6ft bar - £130

marcy squat rack with bench - £200

standard weight set (100kg) broken down into...

2x10kg

8x5kg

4x2.5kg

18x1.25kg

14x0.5kg

with 6x dumbell bars and 1x 5ft bar - £50

1x8kg York kettlebell £5

York tricep bar £5

pro fitness sit up bench £5

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/106829970/marcy-mp2106-multi-gym.html


----------

